# Denver, to about fifty miles west on I-70



## Sacrelige (Dec 12, 2004)

I run games, though I'd love to play one. Three five, straight up. I work nights, but have two to three friends still in school, but it hardly matters who's there, I just want to play or run. I'm sure people can understand what I mean....I live in Georgetwon, some of them live in Idaho Springs, we've brought up people from Denver, so whatever.


----------



## jfaller (Mar 15, 2005)

Sacrelige,

If you're situation changes and you can play nights and are willing to play in Highlands Ranch... well, c'mon down. Straight up 3.5.... sounds wonderful. Looking for players (currently have 2 to 3) to run through RttToEE... great module...lots of tweaking done but not so much that it loses the Greyhawk feel.

Later,


----------



## Sacrelige (Mar 18, 2005)

Rock on, keep in touch. Later...


----------

